# Whats a good load for .243 using 75 gr. bullets



## coyotetrapper (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a good load for using 75 gr. bullets in .243


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

case?
Primer?
Powder?
bullet brand?

care to narrow a couple of the variables there for us?

I have come to really like the Hornady line of bullets. I can just get them to perform. Along with hodgdon powders...

Just what I like to use.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

You could visit hodgdons web site and get the exact doses , but here goes.
I have 2 in this caliber both like Varget. 1 does exceptionally well with H 4895. Bullet is either Hornady 75 gr HP, RP brass and CCI primer, or just substitute a Sierra 75 gr match with same powder, brass and primer. 
Varget= 38 grs
H4895 = 37 grs
seated 10 to 20 thou off the lands
Safe in my rifles only.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

How about a 70 grain load?

40.0 H380, CCI 250, 70 grain Ballistic tip, OAL 2.63". Chronographs 3200 FPS from my 22" T3 and shoots sub-MOA.

Nasty coyote load...


----------

